
Parked in the Pyrenees, A380 Awaits New Owner – Or Scrapyard - Element_
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-08/parked-in-the-pyrenees-an-a380-awaits-new-owner-or-scrapyard
======
cgore
Boeing supposedly had a fully double-decker variant of the 747 in the works
back in the late 1970's or early 1980's but abandoned it early on because
there wasn't a market.

